
Longevity and Why I eat once a day - sridca
https://lifeforbusypeople.com/2016/07/23/longevity-why-i-eat-once-a-day/
======
caio1982
"Frappacappa thing" made me laugh and reminded me of what usually is used to
make drinks and shakes frothy, something called Vana-Cappa in the industry,
which ultimately is not much different from "powdered wood".

